# Worksharp Knife and Tool Sharpener



## heydug (Jul 6, 2007)

This thing rocks! I watched the included instructional DVD and then in 10 minutes our whole kitchen knife set was done and sharp, including the cleaver-amazing. I really love how human error is removed from the equation, you get the same angle and stroke every time. The belts are durable, I've done our kitchen knives, my in-laws kitchen knives, my hunting knives, my brother-in-laws crazy zombie knives, axes, hatchets, mauls, and wedges on 1 belt and its still good! Does not remove as much metal as a grinder for axes and mauls yet you get a super sharp edge. Very good product, easy to use, and you get super sharp knives!


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Never seen that before, pretty cool.


----------



## massbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

I've had mine for over a year and they are the best sharpener on the market.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

broadheads also ???


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

V-TRAIN said:


> broadheads also ???


Yeah, what he said! One piece fixed blades and also removeable blades...muzzy, slick tricks, rage, etc.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

subscribed.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

phantom1 said:


> Yeah, what he said! One piece fixed blades and also removeable blades...muzzy, slick tricks, rage, etc.
> 
> Thanks for posting!


I am going to get one of those for sure, I hate using a stone for my knives, that is cool you can use it on tools also. Looks like it would be great for my bush axes.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

just got one off ebay for $67.75 shipped, cheapest i could find. after watching alot of videos, it seems like a great product, will be nice to get the kitchen knives sharp again. lol


----------



## kd8jguhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

I have had mine for about a yr not only can you shave with any knife in the house.
It works great on any sharp object in the garage.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

V-TRAIN said:


> broadheads also ???


Yep! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1908954


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Yep! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1908954


lol, i was searching on here yesterday and saw that. that is great, thanks for the video.


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

Any tips or tricks to using one, I have heard that they can be hard on knife tips.

I just ordered one from casa.com got an extra set of belts and 30% off being a first time customer. Less than $59 total and 2 day free shipping. Hope this works I am not good at sharpening.


----------



## heydug (Jul 6, 2007)

Not hard to use at all. It should come with an instuctional dvd. Watch this and then your set. The dvd is part of the beauty of this product. Its short, not complicated, and not full of buy this and that extra stuff. Just remember to keep the blade all the way down to the bottom and against the outside of the guide groove, do it this way every time. The first time with any edge it will take a little more off as it sets the angle, from then on its a couple strokes of touch up as needed. Appreciate the heads up on broadheads!


----------

